

How the Poor Can Afford to Live in New York - Geekette
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-09-26/how-the-poor-can-afford-to-live-in-new-york

======
Hominem
As a native New Yorker who grew up not exactly well off I think this is
article misses a few things.

It is different to be born and raised here than to move here.

People have large support systems in the form of extended family. This makes
everything from child care to meals cheaper. Not so much roommates, but
assorted cousins aunts and uncles.

There is a huge underground economy of "under the table " workers. Most of the
kids I knew had some sort of after school menial job and were paid in cash.
Many of the adults I knew growing up never left Brooklyn and worked
miscellaneous all cash jobs. I even dated a girl from Brooklyn recently that
had never had a bank account or drivers license.

There are a lot of places in New York the author would never even visit, let
alone live. Places still ungentrifed or too far from Transportation. That is
where the poor live.

